# GTA 5: Brandneuer Trailer verrät überraschende Details - weiblicher Protagonist, Story-Infos und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (1. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GTA 5: Brandneuer Trailer verrät überraschende Details - weiblicher Protagonist, Story-Infos und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GTA 5: Brandneuer Trailer verrät überraschende Details - weiblicher Protagonist, Story-Infos und mehr


----------



## D4RKLORD (1. April 2012)

Ist das euer ernst? Das ist doch nur San Andreas...


----------



## laanga (1. April 2012)

April April!


----------



## Jander24 (1. April 2012)

April April ^^


----------



## Jander24 (1. April 2012)

April April


----------



## D4RKLORD (1. April 2012)

ah das erklärt so einiges


----------



## Doppel-H (1. April 2012)

Das ist wirklich einer der besten April-Scherze, die ich bisher erlebt habe. 
Echt super gemacht!


----------



## Faenwulf (1. April 2012)

Saugeil *oink oink*


----------



## PCBattlefield (1. April 2012)

Ich habe mich schon so gefreut. -.-


----------



## Mistermue (1. April 2012)

roflcopter


----------



## Bl4ckburn (1. April 2012)

schnarch...


----------



## maxilink (1. April 2012)

well played^^


----------



## ChristianKnacki (1. April 2012)

für einen Aprilscherz ist das echt mehr als langweilig... da gab es schon bessere Scherze


----------



## Kerusame (1. April 2012)

gähn


----------



## HPWiener (1. April 2012)

April, April


----------



## billy336 (1. April 2012)

ich brauchte nichtmal auf das datum zu gucken um zu sehen, dass das gta III sa ist^^


----------



## Orckilla (1. April 2012)

Nicht schlecht am Anfang hab ichs halt echt noch geglaubt  Vielleicht sollt ich mal nicht immer so leichtgläubig sein^^


----------



## z3ro22 (1. April 2012)

viel zuviel april mist irendwie vergisst man das aber schnell wieder.


----------



## predator36 (1. April 2012)

PC Games ist ne gute Seite.
APRIL, APRIL !!


----------



## Firefall (1. April 2012)

Gut das ich nach der Überschrift und den ersten paar Sätzen zu den Kommentaren gesprungen bin.
Ich hatte nämlich aufeinmal den Drang mich tierisch aufzuregen. Aber nach einer Nachtschicht lässt sich das sicher verzeihen 
Guter Scherz!


----------



## rider210 (1. April 2012)

wer ist den so dumm und fällt auf sowas rein?


----------



## Homeboy25 (1. April 2012)

Sehr witzig !!!!

APRIL, APRIL.

Ich finde den Scherz allerdings nicht zum lachen, zu sehr wartet man auf Infos zu GTA Five (V) (5).


----------



## Ronni312 (1. April 2012)

April April ..


----------



## DarkStaRX (1. April 2012)

wie schlecht kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## Neonceil (1. April 2012)

April April


----------



## HiRnZwErG (1. April 2012)

Sehr witzig ....Aber warum nicht tatsächlich mal ne Frau?Bei Mass Effect und Konsorten funktionierts ja auch.


----------



## Postal-Dude (1. April 2012)

April, April! 
Geile Idee!


----------



## Rektar2007 (1. April 2012)

mit gta5 macht man keine aprilscherze, irgendwo muss die grenze sein
mann... wie ich mich jetz schon gefreut hab^^


----------



## Charrr (1. April 2012)

Das is so unlustig das tut schon fast weh


----------



## sly1286 (1. April 2012)

wie schlecht...


----------



## Tempelritter1307 (1. April 2012)

Herrlich...das muß genauso veröffentlicht werden.
Erinnert mich an die aggressive Oma aus Madagaskar.


----------



## SpieleKing (1. April 2012)

Einfach nur SCHROTTTT ich habe gehoft das der neue Teil sich wieder auf seinen Alten Stärken wie in GTA SA besinnt aber daraus wird ja nichts=/ Ganz erlich wer will den mit so einer fetten schrulle ein Gängster Epos durchspielen, das kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen!!!


----------



## RodWeiler79 (1. April 2012)

April,April...


----------



## Ghost1843 (1. April 2012)

HAHAHAHA auf jeden April April ihr glaubt doch nicht wirklich das du mit der alten Oma da spielen kann


----------



## Bonc (1. April 2012)

Haha Haha Haha


----------



## Knut961 (1. April 2012)

mich nerfen die april scherze mitlerweile


----------



## loxxorrer123 (1. April 2012)

und mich nerven leute, die nerven mit "f" schreiben


----------



## Maddi20 (1. April 2012)

wenns wenigstens ein guter gewesen wär ... *gähn*


----------



## Rolf40 (1. April 2012)

IS doch eh San Andreas..HAHAHA.April,April.


----------



## yivo123 (1. April 2012)

ich habe angst das das ein april scherz ist


----------



## SpieleKing (1. April 2012)

ach stimmt ja ist ja heute erster april puhhhhhhhhhh =D


----------



## Vlogan (1. April 2012)

ich weiss ja nicht... eig. sollte april scherze so gut glaubwürdig wie möglich rüberkommen... aber sowas billiges und witzloses naja...


----------



## Lion2k7 (1. April 2012)

Boooooooooooooooooooooring... ^^


----------



## Sniperz (1. April 2012)

unter nem lustigen aprilscherz versteh ich was anderes... der ging ja mal deutlich in die hose, sry


----------



## NinjaWursti (1. April 2012)

PcGames, jetzt seid ihr zu weit gegangen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. April 2012)

lion2k7 schrieb:


> boooooooooooooooooooooring... ^^


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:-p


----------



## mk1mk1 (2. April 2012)

"Schaut es euch am besten in HD an." 
Hab's gemacht: Kein Unterschied.
Zumindest das Texture-Pack hättet ihr euch doch holen können. Schwache Leistung!


----------



## HorNyDanZieL (2. April 2012)

^^ wie viel muss man trinken um zu glauben das GTA San Andreas ein neuer GTA V Trailer ist ? haha


----------



## Cicero (2. April 2012)

Leute, eure Aprilscherze waren auch schonmal besser...


----------



## Selib1230 (2. April 2012)

Knut961 schrieb:


> mich nerfen die april scherze mitlerweile


 
Nerfen? Wirklich?


Ihr hättet doch wenigstens GTA4 mit allen möglichen mods verwenden können :/


----------



## DoubleD82 (3. April 2012)

Hallo PC Games,

könnt Ihr diesen doofen Beitrag nicht mal wieder löschen. Der 1. April ist ja nun wieder vorbei und lachen kann ich hierüber heute erst recht nicht mehr!


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (3. April 2012)

HA ha

Dümmster Aprilscherz aller Zeiten!


----------



## bodo-m (4. April 2012)

Das Video ist echt einfach nur schlecht! Hier habe ich eins gefunden, was dagegen schon echt gut gemacht ist!  http://grand-theft-auto-5.de/gta5-geruecht-offizieller-trailer/


----------



## mab72 (23. Mai 2012)

Lasst den scheiss!
Seine kunden verarscht man nicht!


----------



## WasZumTeufel21 (25. Dezember 2012)

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ihr den wahnhaften oder von den Aktionären diktierten Zwang habt, jeden Tag mindestens drei GTA 5-Artikel zu veröffentlichen... wo genau liegt der Sinn, einen Scherzartikel vom April nochmals im Dezember zu veröffentlichen? Der war schon im April nicht witzig.


----------

